# please help me with my fire bellied toad,it has white spot!?



## frog noob (Nov 17, 2013)

so i have 4 the other 3 are light green but the little dark green one has white spots which is worrying me.i researched fire bellied toads for 5 months before i got them for crimbo.but ive never seen or heard anything about white spots.could someone tell me whats going on?also the spots are around his jaw and his front legs.i also change the water every other day.its active but ive never seen it eat before.also ive discoverd some round the side of it's belly,they are very little so i couldnt take a picture but theres loads of them.they have just turned fully grown adults,around 6-7 months old,he never had them before,they look like tiny raised bumps.btw it must be eating when im not seeing otherwise it would of died by now.they have a very large waterbowl which i dechlorinate with reptisafe


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FBTs don't get 'white spot'- that's a fish disease. Can you post a picture?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Also, how is it otherwise? Is it eating? Has it lost weight? Is it active or not? The more you tell us and show us, mate, the more likely we are to be able to help.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frog noob said:


> so i have 4 the other 3 are light green but the little dark green one has white spots which is worrying me.i researched fire bellied toads for 5 months before i got them for crimbo.but ive never seen or heard anything about white spots.could someone tell me whats going on?*also the spots are around his jaw and his front legs.i also change the water every other day.its active but ive never seen it eat before.also ive discoverd some round the side of it's belly,they are very little so i couldnt take a picture but theres loads of them*


You shouldn't have to change the water every other day- it will stress them. I change about 25% every fortnight or so.

Is it losing weight, or is it eating when you are not looking? Are the white spots like little raised bumps, and do you know for sure that it didn't have them before but you didn't notice? FBTs sometimes have bumps and lumps on their skins that are normal and don't mean anything is wrong- they vary quite a bit. Do you know how old your toads are, roughly- are they babies or young adults?


----------



## frog noob (Nov 17, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> You shouldn't have to change the water every other day- it will stress them. I change about 25% every fortnight or so.
> 
> Is it losing weight, or is it eating when you are not looking? Are the white spots like little raised bumps, and do you know for sure that it didn't have them before but you didn't notice? FBTs sometimes have bumps and lumps on their skins that are normal and don't mean anything is wrong- they vary quite a bit. Do you know how old your toads are, roughly- are they babies or young adults?


they have just turned fully grown adults,around 6-7 months old,he never had them before,they look like tiny raised bumps.btw it must be eating when im not seeing otherwise it would of died by now.they have a very large waterbowl which i dechlorinate with reptisafe.when i looked in really really close the white sppts had little black dots in them.actually this is what it looks like. Frog Forum - Fire-Bellied Toad Care and Breeding - Bombina orientalis and relatives 



theyve aLL BEEN CALLING ALOT AS WELL,ive noticed they all have it?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frog noob said:


> they have just turned fully grown adults,around 6-7 months old,he never had them before,they look like tiny raised bumps.btw it must be eating when im not seeing otherwise it would of died by now.they have a very large waterbowl which i dechlorinate with reptisafe.when i looked in really really close the white sppts had little black dots in them.actually this is what it looks like. Frog Forum - Fire-Bellied Toad Care and Breeding - Bombina orientalis and relatives
> 
> 
> 
> theyve aLL BEEN CALLING ALOT AS WELL,ive noticed they all have it?


Ok, panic over- males in particular sometimes develop rougher skin when they are coming into breeding season.

One thing I *should* have asked was what was the set-up- my bad! :blush:
If they have a water bowl, rather than a larger water area, you can change it more frequently than I do, so no problem there- and I'm glad you're using a conditioner :2thumb:

Obviously keep an eye out, but it doesn't sound as if there is really anything wrong- just enjoy your toads!


----------

